# Why you need a permit to change a water heater



## jar546 (Apr 24, 2022)

Because when you know you’re not getting inspected, you have a tendency to get lazy


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 24, 2022)

And in my seismic zone (D) you are required to strap them. Electric and Gas because when the large enough seismic event happens and the water lines rupture and or gas lines there may not be enough water to fight the fires that may start


----------



## ICE (Apr 24, 2022)

In California gas water heaters are the usual choice. The state has decided to ban them for new construction.  I am not sure as to when the ban takes effect.  A great many are installed without permit now.  In a few years it will be all of them.


----------



## Flexo (Sep 8, 2022)

Carbon Monoxide deaths.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 9, 2022)

Here in PA a permit is not required for non commercial unless it's a local ordinance. Worked in one township where you needed a zoning permit to change a water heater and a ordinance that said if you needed a zoning permit you also need a building permit.
Also the state code says us inspectors are not allowed to inspect anything to do with LP gas.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 9, 2022)

There's 10-15 items to check. I have seen a garden hose hooked up to the PRV and I have seen plenty of WH's with no drain line attached to the PRV, flues touching floor joist with no protection. I have seen copper gas lines, no disconnects within site, unions, rocking tanks and valves missing. So ther's a reason to issue a permit and do the inspections.


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## e hilton (Sep 9, 2022)

The pictures of the double WH in post #8 … they tied the t&p together?   Is there a hidden t and down pipe behind the wh?


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## steveray (Sep 9, 2022)

How did I know ICE would be the king of that?...LOL


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2022)

That is a lot of photos by ICE of water heater installations.  I did not see any violations but they are nice photos nonetheless.


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)

jar546 said:


> That is a lot of photos by ICE of water heater installations.  I did not see any violations but they are nice photos nonetheless.


Your strong suit is electrical.  I'm assuming that you have inspectors for plumbing?  Well one can hope.  The second to the last picture was actually for you...being as it was all about electrical.


----------



## steveray (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeff...Picture post #13 it is vented with dryer duct....


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)

Almost all of the pictures have been posted at the forum previously in the Average Day thread.  Every picture has at least one violation.  28 picture = easily 65 violations.


----------



## e hilton (Sep 9, 2022)

steveray said:


> Jeff...Picture post #13 it is vented with dryer duct....


At leastthe vent is connected.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 9, 2022)

steveray said:


> Jeff...Picture post #13 it is vented with dryer duct....


I have actually seen a flex flue duct, but dryer flex pipe is not compliant as steveray has noted.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2022)

steveray said:


> Jeff...Picture post #13 it is vented with dryer duct....


You guys do know I was being facetious, right?


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2022)

jar546 said:


> You guys do know I was being facetious, right?


LOL
So Jeff, what did you think I was doing?


----------



## Joe.B (Sep 9, 2022)

jar546 said:


> You guys do know I was being facetious, right?


I had certainly hoped so! Thanks for confirming.


----------

